# phone under 16k



## maddy1205 (Jul 21, 2011)

i want to buy a phone with good music n a good camer...my budget is 16k


----------



## aroraanant (Jul 21, 2011)

go for htc desie but its battery back up is not that good....


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 21, 2011)

please fill this template to get quick & accurate reply


----------



## guru_urug (Jul 21, 2011)

nokia c6-01 
nokia c7


----------



## ssb1551 (Jul 21, 2011)

@ *maddy* - Dude whats your OS preference??Are you one of those looking to get Android or any other OS will do??
If :
Android - Moto DEFY
Non-Android - Nokia C6-01


----------



## maddy1205 (Jul 22, 2011)

saw the reviews of defy....seems to be a pretty decent phone.


----------



## Soumik (Jul 22, 2011)

Android - Defy. Single answer.
Non-Android - C7. Much Better camera. Similar music performance. Pathetic Symbian 3 OS.

Oh.. forgot to mention. If you're too much into apps, 
Bada platform's Wave II. Good Camera, Very good multimedia, Good UI but probably buggiest among the mentioned OSs.


----------



## ujjwal321 (Jul 22, 2011)

If you can extend your budget a little.. then for a good camera and music... I don't think there is any phone in this world that comes close to nokia n8... the sound quality rivals that of iphone 4 and the camera is in the different league of its own..


----------



## desiibond (Jul 23, 2011)

maddy1205 said:


> saw the reviews of defy....seems to be a pretty decent phone.



do check these:

1. Nokia C7 (superb display and very good music quality, getting anna update soon, much battery than competition)
2. iPhone 3GS for 19.9k (if you can extend just a bit)

If you are not so keen on using the phone for social networking apps etc, why not get iPod Touch 4G and a decent phone like 5233 or Samsung Galaxy Pro.


----------



## dharmil007 (Jul 23, 2011)

Defy is not a very good choice 'coz MOTO is very late in giving updates {2.1 out of box & upgrade to 2.2 .... no signs of 2.3} ..... moreover MOTOBLUR UI is in no comparision wid TouchWiz Or SENSE UI

These phones are also pretty good

*Samsung Galaxy ACE* _*{14k}*_ is also a good Choice {expect for mediocre video Recording & its getting an GingerBread update soon }

*Samsung WAVE II * _*{15k}*_ {SuperB in every aspect except OS ........ no Android so less Apps}

*C7*_ *{16k}*_ also pretty good {except for OS which is wayBack interms of usability & features as compared to iOS & Android & fixed focus Camera}


----------



## Soumik (Jul 23, 2011)

^^ Huh? suggesting Ace for 14K over Moto Defy??? ROFL 
I am a Defy owner coming from Samsung's Touchwiz, and i can say that Touchwiz is not better than Defy's UI.. which btw.. is not Motoblur... Indian Defy is non-Blur.
It is now 2.2 out of the box, and Gingerbread update coming sometime this year bringing 720p video recording to select models. 
Its got a far superior screen, much better proc, GPU, camera and battery backup over Ace. And lets not talk abt build quality where Defy easily pawns Ace's plastic body and normal LCD screen.
Forget Ace!!!

Ya, if the features and functionality of Android is not something ur looking for, Wave II and C7 are very good options, or simply u can get a 32GB iPod touch for 13K and get a cheap phone for the rest of the money. You would miss camera though.
Well, saholic was selling HTC mozart for 15 K. Its a very good option i must say. You can check it out.


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 23, 2011)

dharmil007 said:


> Defy is not a very good choice 'coz MOTO is very late in giving updates {2.1 out of box & upgrade to 2.2 .... no signs of 2.3} ..... moreover MOTOBLUR UI is in no comparision wid TouchWiz Or SENSE UI
> 
> These phones are also pretty good
> 
> ...



oh great. now another one 

buddy you better stick to the Symbian era. where the mobile remains same regardless of generation. no customization. no modding. 

modding is what makes Android better than all the other OS. & even without modding, Defy is way way better than that plastic toy known as Ace.


----------



## dharmil007 (Jul 23, 2011)

Soumik said:


> ^^ Huh? suggesting Ace for 14K over Moto Defy??? ROFL
> I am a Defy owner coming from Samsung's Touchwiz, and i can say that Touchwiz is not better than Defy's UI.. which btw.. is not Motoblur... Indian Defy is non-Blur.
> It is now 2.2 out of the box, and Gingerbread update coming sometime this year bringing 720p video recording to select models.
> Its got a far superior screen, much better proc, GPU, camera and battery backup over Ace. And lets not talk abt build quality where Defy easily pawns Ace's plastic body and normal LCD screen.
> Forget Ace!!!



That post on Defy was my Personal Opinion ...... based on the reviews & the spec-sheet compared wid other phones {ACE & galaxy SL}.

iF there is any User who is using that fone & telling its the best for android then thats GREAT.

But i was also unSure about the quality & service of Motorola ???     



Sam said:


> oh great. now another one
> 
> buddy you better stick to the Symbian era. where the mobile remains same regardless of generation. no customization. no modding.
> 
> modding is what makes Android better than all the other OS. & even without modding, Defy is way way better than that plastic toy known as Ace.



i Know modding is greate ... but it can also be done on ACE & other fones ..... its just not like it can be done on DEFY ??


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 23, 2011)

but considering Ace hardware, 14k is too much. it should be more like 11-12k considering Optimus One as well as Galaxy Fit got almost the same H/W except for the screen size, resolution or camera.


----------



## guru_urug (Jul 23, 2011)

dharmil007 said:


> That post on Defy was my Personal Opinion ...... based on the reviews & the spec-sheet compared wid other phones {ACE & galaxy SL}.
> 
> iF there is any User who is using that fone & telling its the best for android then thats GREAT.
> 
> ...



Well u yourself admit that modding can be done on all android phones then why how can u say that defy doesnt have android 2.3?
Considering that the OS part has been taken care of and the phone has dev support(BTW DEFY has huge dev support, much much more than ace)....any buyer should consider the hardware of the phone. 
In that dept, Defy trumps Ace by a huge margin.

Defy marks the beginning of the higher mid range. Most low-mid range phones use low-cost chipsets which are similar like the msm7227. optimus one,ace,wildfire S all use the same. But defy has better gpu and processor, also build quality is argubly the best for a android phone. Its a step up on the h/w level and that puts it in a different class of android phones between the lower-mid phones(optimus 1,wildfire s,ace) and the higher end snapdrgon,hummingbird 1Ghz monsters(nexus S,lg black,galaxy sl)

My list of Ace vs Defy
1.My first priority HARDWARE (Defy wins hands down) 
2.Defy has official support of MIUI ROM and CM7. MIUI is considered the fastest, efficient ROM for android. Dev support(modding) is huge for defy unlike ace(so whats use of official GB??). Who needs touchwiz/blur?
3.Screen is better, not pixelated like ace. Higher res,more space,better colors
4.Better build quality, gorilla glass, scratch proof,dust proof, water-proof and wat not 
5. ACE is an overclocked msm7227 which means its more-or-less at its max freq potential. Defy goes to 1.2Ghz stable
6.Camera of defy is better,video recording 720p is possible. Ace is bad at recording
7. Battery life of ace sucks. My friend has ace and he has de-activated gprs on his phone coz it wud drain the battery so fast.
8. Defy runs HD games with ease, due to its resolution and superior GPU
9.VFM:  ace @13-14k is overpriced. For 11k its good. @ 14.5k u get defy
10.Flash support in Defy
11.....maybe more Im sleepy


----------



## napster007 (Jul 23, 2011)

^^ +1000000000...... infinity


----------



## maddy1205 (Jul 24, 2011)

considering all of your suggestions......i'l go for defy!!..thanks guys!!!!


----------



## ssb1551 (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm still surprised after all these many threads where people have repeatedly mentioned the advantages of DEFY over Ace , we still get these shocking statements : "Ace better than DEFY." Are they frigging drunk, high or do they not understand simple English??Gosh!!!


----------



## vgowtham97 (Jul 25, 2011)

*Suggest a good mobile*

I am looking for a good android mobile around Rs 16000.I will do a lot of gaming and will use a lot of applications from the android market.Will not use camera regularly.And sometimes use it for videos and music.I need a bigger screen which i think is good for gaming.I have planned to use this mobile for at least 2years.Lot of my friends suggested Motorola Defy,But i saw that SE Xperia mini pro and xperia mini will be released within a month.What i have to do?Buy a Defy or wait for the SE phones to arrive.


----------



## guru_urug (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Suggest a good mobile*

U contradicting ur own requirements by considering xperia mini/mini pro as an option. U want a big screen for gaming, but both those phones have a 3" display. And knowing Sony the phones will be overpriced(atleast at launch). 

My suggestions are:
*Nexus S(18-19k)- If u can stretch ur budget a little. Its a google phone so it will get latest and regular android updates.
*HTC Desire (16k)- Older phone, but still packs a punch. Also awesome dev support. Only -ve is that its battery sucks
*Defy(14.5k)- Well within your budget. Handles gaming well too, but got weaker processor compared to above 2 phones.


----------



## aroraanant (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Suggest a good mobile*

^^^^ +1
@OP-> check out HTC desire buddy.......


----------



## ssb1551 (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Suggest a good mobile*

@ *OP* - If you are gonna "do a lot of gaming" then forget Desire!! How many times would you charge the phone unless you get 2/3 batteries!! Battery life of Desire not only sucks but thats what makes it so un-desirable(& yes thats a pun intended)!! Go for DEFY!!


----------



## dharmil007 (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Suggest a good mobile*

_


ssb1551 said:



			@ *OP* - If you are gonna "do a lot of gaming" then forget Desire!! How many times do would you charge the phone unless you get 2/3 batteries!! Battery life of Desire not only sucks but thats what makes it so un-desirable(& yes thats a pun intended)!! Go for DEFY!!
		
Click to expand...


_

as he is going to do a lot of gaming, 
so defy has slower CPU as well as slower grphics processor.
as compared to Nexus S & Galaxy SL.

better u choose any one of the 2


----------



## KDroid (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Suggest a good mobile*

+1 for Desire...

Yea.. but gaming will suck the life out of the battery... Beware!


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Suggest a good mobile*



ssb1551 said:


> @ *OP* - If you are gonna "do a lot of gaming" then forget Desire!! How many times do would you charge the phone unless you get 2/3 batteries!! Battery life of Desire not only sucks but thats what makes it so un-desirable(& yes thats a pun intended)!! Go for DEFY!!



Yeah,  dont buy HTC desire if u game a lot...

get Nexus S instead


----------



## ssb1551 (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Suggest a good mobile*



dharmil007 said:


> _
> 
> _
> 
> ...



I suggested DEFY as it is within his budget i.e. 16k & he didn't mention whether he can extend his budget or not. Otherwise Nexus S & G:SL definitely beat DEFY..afterall they are almost 5k more than DEFY!!


----------



## vgowtham97 (Jul 26, 2011)

Sorry.My budget is very strict.I need mobile under 16k.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 27, 2011)

vgowtham97 said:


> Sorry.My budget is very strict.I need mobile under 16k.



have a look at Samsung Ace


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 27, 2011)

^^ and after getting Ace, he'll never visit any forum for any kind of suggestion.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 27, 2011)

Sam said:


> ^^ and after getting Ace, he'll never visit any forum for any kind of suggestion.



y is that so...
strict budget


----------



## ssb1551 (Jul 27, 2011)

^^Yeah but in his budget he can get DEFY, which *pawns* ACE!!ACE is way too overpriced for its features..had ACE been selling for 10-11k it makes sense to suggest but for 14/14.5k its utter crap!!

Hey *Sam*, remember *comp@ddict*'s comment about ace??...It still makes me roll on the floor..laughing...


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 27, 2011)

ssb1551 said:


> ^^Yeah but in his budget he can get DEFY, which *pawns* ACE!!ACE is way too overpriced for its features..had ACE been selling for 10-11k it makes sense to suggest but for 14/14.5k its utter crap!!
> 
> Hey *Sam*, remember *comp@ddict*'s comment about ace??...It still makes me roll on the floor..laughing...



what are the pros & cons of ACE?


----------



## desiibond (Jul 27, 2011)

vgowtham97 said:


> Sorry.My budget is very strict.I need mobile under 16k.



just get Defy.


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 27, 2011)

ssb1551 said:


> Hey *Sam*, remember *comp@ddict*'s comment about ace??...It still makes me roll on the floor..laughing...



yup & even then it was Zangetsu who recommended Ace.



Zangetsu said:


> what are the pros & cons of ACE?



just 1: misleading mobile.


----------



## ssb1551 (Jul 27, 2011)

Hey *Zangetsu* : buddy wrong question , this is how you should frame question regarding ACE : "what all are the cons?"..pros?and that too of ACE!! *NONE*..Thats how bad the phone is!!


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 27, 2011)

ssb1551 said:


> Hey *Zangetsu* : buddy wrong question , this is how you should frame question regarding ACE : "what all are the cons?"..pros?and that too of ACE!! *NONE*..Thats how bad the phone is!!



My frnd owns it...so I will ask him about it...


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Jul 27, 2011)

Hey bro get defy only if you want good android experience  , if you want good music and imaging then get nokia c-7 . Htc desire is also a option but i havent tested it , i couldnt find one. I tested defy with good headphones with different players like poweramp etc but still music quality was not satisfactory . I had a ipod touch and i was comparing defy with it BTW . I increased my budget and got samsung galaxy s and sound quality is very close to that of ipod touch .


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 27, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> My frnd owns it...so I will ask him about it...



Ace is really good mobile, till you compare it to Defy.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 28, 2011)

Sam said:


> Ace is really good mobile, till you compare it to Defy.



I know Defy pawns ACE...but ACE is good in its own space


----------



## ssb1551 (Jul 28, 2011)

if for .5k more one gets DEFY, which even you admit, pawns ACE then why, just why, would & should one go for ACE??
Whats the reason??unless like comp@ddict said "a way to waste 14k"..my opinion if you have 14k to waste please donate the sum to an orphanage!!


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 28, 2011)

ssb1551 said:


> if for .5k more one gets DEFY, which even you admit, pawns ACE then why, just why, would & should one go for ACE??
> Whats the reason??unless like comp@ddict said "a way to waste 15k"..my opinion if you have 15k to waste please donate the sum to an orphanage!!



seems like u dont like ACE


----------



## ssb1551 (Jul 28, 2011)

Its not like I hate Samsung or any other c/o for that matter..but when they ask for bull-$$$t prices for utter crap stuff then it pisses me off!!I think ACE is good enough mobile for around 11k..but definitely not worth 14k!!I guess almost everyone in the forum will agree with barring "a few"!!


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 28, 2011)

ssb1551 said:


> Its not like I hate Samsung or any other c/o for that matter..but when they ask for bull-$$$t prices for utter crap stuff then it pisses me off!!I think ACE is good enough mobile for around 11k..but definitely not worth 14k!!I guess almost everyone in the forum will agree with barring "a few"!!



ok..so its worthness with price tag...


----------



## desiibond (Jul 28, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> ok..so its worthness with price tag...



yes sir. in the end it's the balance between price and features that make sense. Would you buy Nokia C3 if it priced at 10k or would you buy C6-01 if it is priced 20k?



Zangetsu said:


> I know Defy pawns ACE...but ACE is good in its own space



What space is it? and why are you trying to prove that Ace is a great device when everyone else knows that it isn't? 

PS: I do remember a guy who tried like hell to hype galaxy 3 and 5 and tried to show that they are better than LG O1 and then disappeared! not able to recollect his id.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 28, 2011)

desiibond said:


> What space is it? and why are you trying to prove that Ace is a great device when everyone else knows that it isn't?
> 
> PS: I do remember a guy who tried like hell to hype galaxy 3 and 5 and tried to show that they are better than LG O1 and then disappeared! not able to recollect his id.



If we dont compare it with other & its own price tag....


----------



## desiibond (Jul 28, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> If we dont compare it with other & its own price tag....



then every single phone made by every single manufacturer (including micromax, karbonn, olive, sprite, limca)  is a good phone. Now, stop trolling!


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 28, 2011)

desiibond said:


> why are you trying to prove that Ace is a great device when everyone else knows that it isn't?


I m not proving about ACE.it's the balance between price and features that makes ACE not recommendable as all r saying



desiibond said:


> then every single phone made by every single manufacturer (including micromax, karbonn, olive, sprite, limca)  is a good phone. Now, stop trolling!



out of all above micromax is only better


----------



## bugsome (Jul 28, 2011)

How about HTC Wildfire S.I feel its a nice mobile for the price tag.Can get for Rs 12,099/- from letsbuy..what say..?


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 28, 2011)

desiibond said:


> PS: I do remember a guy who tried like hell to hype galaxy 3 and 5 and tried to show that they are better than LG O1 and then disappeared! not able to recollect his id.



Aditya11



bugsome said:


> How about HTC Wildfire S.I feel its a nice mobile for the price tag.Can get for Rs 12,099/- from letsbuy..what say..?



compare to the below one feature wise & then tell me if "its a nice mobile for the price tag"



royal.tarun said:


> Optimus One @~8500 on Letsbuy.


----------



## ssb1551 (Jul 28, 2011)

desiibond said:


> PS: I do remember a guy who tried like hell to hype galaxy 3 and 5 and tried to show that they are better than LG O1 and then disappeared! not able to recollect his id.



Yes as *Sam* pointed it out it was Aditya11..that guy's logic was hilarious ..he really tried his best to promote G3 & G5..but in-vain!!..O1 went on to become a huge hit!!LG really won the competition in that price bracket!!


----------



## napster007 (Jul 29, 2011)

^1


----------



## aroraanant (Jul 29, 2011)

bugsome said:


> How about HTC Wildfire S.I feel its a nice mobile for the price tag.Can get for Rs 12,099/- from letsbuy..what say..?



ya its a very good phone...


----------



## socrates (Jul 29, 2011)

Sam said:


> but considering Ace hardware, 14k is too much. it should be more like 11-12k considering Optimus One as well as Galaxy Fit got almost the same H/W except for the screen size, resolution or camera.



In Mumbai Ace has come down to 13500 in many shops plus there is some value to your old piece which they take back. 
Nokia C7 comes around 16500. 
Incase someone is wondering how come I know these prices, its only because I & a family member are looking for new phones in exchange for a K750i & K790i


----------



## ssb1551 (Jul 29, 2011)

even at 13.5k ACE is a very bad deal..better than that would be to pay 1k more & get DEFY!!


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 29, 2011)

ssb1551 said:


> even at 13.5k ACE is a very bad deal..better than that would be to pay 1k more & get DEFY!!



Defy is always preferred


----------



## ss max (Jul 29, 2011)

Nokia c7 will be a good Good choice.


----------



## socrates (Jul 29, 2011)

ssb1551 said:


> even at 13.5k ACE is a very bad deal..better than that would be to pay 1k more & get DEFY!!



When opting for an Andriod phone look for at least 800MHz CPU. Wildfire S I think has a 600MHz CPU



ssb1551 said:


> even at 13.5k ACE is a very bad deal..better than that would be to pay 1k more & get DEFY!!



I am now coming to this conclusion too after looking again at the specs & price. I had last looked at it last when it was introduced with an obscene price plus stories about their service put me off. Now I am being tempted  Also its compatible with MyPhoneExplorer which I am currently using so less headaches about data migration.


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 30, 2011)

^^ well 600Mhz works fine provided you have sufficient ram (preferably 512Mb). and also for 10k or less, 600Mhz (most likely Qualcomm MSM7227 chips) are used. but for 13-14k, not only a good processor is excepted with 512Mb or more ram but a capable GPU. not the old&slow Adreno 200 found on Ace.


----------



## ofabhishek (Jul 30, 2011)

Sam said:


> ^^ and after getting Ace, he'll never visit any forum for any kind of suggestion.


----------



## vgowtham97 (Jul 30, 2011)

How about Spice Mi-410 and HTC Desire when compared to Defy?


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 30, 2011)

vgowtham97 said:


> How about Spice Mi-410 and HTC Desire when compared to Defy?



spec wise, both will beat defy. but desire have (serious) battery backup problem. and i doubt spice's service.


----------



## vgowtham97 (Jul 30, 2011)

Whether Sony Ericsson Xperia Mini Pro SK17i is good compared to Motorola Defy?It is available on Letsbuy for Rs 15,399.Now,I am not concerned about a bigger screen.Because Xperia Mini looks good specs wise. Suggest any one phone.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 30, 2011)

vgowtham97 said:


> Whether Sony Ericsson Xperia Mini Pro SK17i is good compared to Motorola Defy?It is available on Letsbuy for Rs 15,399.Now,I am not concerned about a bigger screen.Because Xperia Mini looks good specs wise. Suggest any one phone.



depends. I would pick this over Chacha but can't say that same if I compare it with Defy. the 0.7" extra real estate cannot be ignored.


----------



## vgowtham97 (Jul 31, 2011)

Can I buy HTC google Nexus One.It looks to be a good phone?


----------



## ssb1551 (Jul 31, 2011)

When did HTC release Nexus One??Is it available at your place??


----------



## NainO (Jul 31, 2011)

^^^ HTC Google Nexus One - First android phone from google, manufactured by HTC (just like second one Nexus S)


----------



## ssb1551 (Jul 31, 2011)

Dang!!!How did I miss that??


----------



## tousif (Aug 1, 2011)

NainO said:


> ^^^ HTC Google Nexus One - First android phone from google, manufactured by HTC (just like second one Nexus S)





ssb1551 said:


> Dang!!!How did I miss that??



dont get tensed guys....htc nexus one never got released in india....


----------



## ssb1551 (Aug 1, 2011)

Oh!! No wonder never heard of it!!!

@ *vgowtham* - dude how are gonna get the phone & from which country??


----------



## dharmil007 (Aug 1, 2011)

_


ssb1551 said:



			Oh!! No wonder never heard of it!!!

@ *vgowtham* - dude how are gonna get the phone & from which country??
		
Click to expand...


_

Here u can get Nexus ONE on ebay

Nexus One - ebay India


----------



## desiibond (Aug 1, 2011)

dharmil007 said:


> _
> 
> _
> 
> ...



Correct me if I am wrong. 

Who with the right state of mind will pay more bucks for a phone that is not officially supported in India instead of paying for it's successor that has support in India? Who? Who? Who?


----------



## dharmil007 (Aug 1, 2011)

_


desiibond said:



			Correct me if I am wrong. 

Who with the right state of mind will pay more bucks for a phone that is not officially supported in India instead of paying for it's successor that has support in India? Who? Who? Who?
		
Click to expand...


_

yea man thats absolutely right.
But these ppl were mad for Nexus ONE & wanted Nexus ONe.

So i just gave them a destination where would they find one & can buy them.


No One would buy Nexus OnE which is ages old, everyOne would go for NexuS s.


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 1, 2011)

cause Nexus One was a good buy then. now its good bye.


----------



## blackpearl (Aug 2, 2011)

Guys guys... what about wildfire S? Will the 600Mhz CPU be a problem?


----------



## desiibond (Aug 2, 2011)

it is good but given that Defy is available for just 2k more, I would go Defy instead. and it has more custom ROMs and better h/w than W:S


----------



## aroraanant (Aug 2, 2011)

blackpearl said:


> Guys guys... what about wildfire S? Will the 600Mhz CPU be a problem?




Its a very good phone at that price(12k) and I don't think the CPU will be problem


----------



## NainO (Aug 2, 2011)

^^^ *Very Good* at that price??? Really???
It has only one possible advantage over Optimus One, a 5MP camera. But does it satisfies the price gap of 3.5k (Optimus One=8.5k && Wildfire S=12k)???


----------



## ssb1551 (Aug 2, 2011)

Hey which website quotes Wildfire S at 12k?? The cheapest I found was for 13.5k!!!

For 1k more one can get DEFY which is wayyyy wayyy better than Wildfire S??

@ *blackpearl* - just get a DEFY!! Wildfire S is not at all worth it!!!


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 2, 2011)

aroraanant said:


> Its a very good phone at that price(12k) and I don't think the CPU will be problem



yes yes its a very good phone for the price. that way even after recommending it to anyone asking for 10-15k mobile nobody @ TDF have got one. good luck. keep up your HTC fanboyism


----------



## sach1000rt (Aug 2, 2011)

prices will fall for all midrange androids once xperia mini arrives and may be it will be priced around 14k(minipro is priced at 15.4k).


----------



## blackpearl (Aug 2, 2011)

I have been jumping around different models the last few days - from samsung to motorola, to LG, to HTC ... but can't arrive at a decision. 

I will be using this phone for at least 2-3 years. No point buying a 10K+ phone and then discarding it after a year. So good build quality is essential. I don't trust samsung in this regard.

Maybe I will hang around this forum for a couple of days more and see what new model creeps in ...


----------



## aroraanant (Aug 3, 2011)

NainO said:


> ^^^ *Very Good* at that price??? Really???
> It has only one possible advantage over Optimus One, a 5MP camera. But does it satisfies the price gap of 3.5k (Optimus One=8.5k && Wildfire S=12k)???



The camera is not the only advantage dude,it has got many advantages like better hardware,software,build etc for more I think you must yourself get you hands on on both the handsets and then compare.
And holding HTC means much more than holding a LG phone...lol 

*and @ssb1551*
on letsbuy it is available for 13.3K after using the coupon u can get a discount after which it will cost u 12.1k 



Sam said:


> yes yes its a very good phone for the price. that way even after recommending it to anyone asking for 10-15k mobile nobody @ TDF have got one. good luck. keep up your HTC fanboyism



nobody @TDF has bought I guess that's not my problem. 
for 12k its a damm good phone,I am recommending what according to me is the best,I guess thats quite obvious and simple...
And yes I am a HTC fanboy and I am proud to be one coz its worth it,HTC phones are very good and I think Apple can only compete with them


----------



## ssb1551 (Aug 3, 2011)

aroraanant said:


> The camera is not the only advantage dude,it has got many advantages like *better hardware*,software,build etc for more I think you must yourself get you hands on on both the handsets and then compare.



Better Hardware???? hahaha.....seriously can't stop laughing!!
Dude go to HTC Wildfire S - Full phone specifications & Motorola DEFY - Full phone specifications

and show me in which hardware field does Wildfire S trounce DEFY..not even in camera...Both have a 5MP..

Defy over Wildfire S :

1.)Bigger Screen with way way better resolution
2.) Better CPU
3.) More ROM
4.) More battery back up
& the list continues..

BTW the list aint for ya('cause nobody can convince an obstinate fanboy). Its for those guys who are considering buying this(Wildfire S) crappy device(just like ACE)..



aroraanant said:


> .
> And holding HTC means much more than holding a LG phone...lol



..Dude were you frigging high or may be stoned when you typed that line???
That line says it all about ya...1st thing compare & may be then go to other aspects(in your case "holding")...


----------



## desiibond (Aug 3, 2011)

aroraanant said:


> The camera is not the only advantage dude,it has got many advantages like better hardware,software,build etc for more I think you must yourself get you hands on on both the handsets and then compare.
> And holding HTC means much more than holding a LG phone...lol



post like this and soon others will be least interested in considering your suggestions. 

1. display is both on same.
2. O1 comes with pure android. no crapware. SenseUI is good but then it takes more battery life, comes with crapware that you cannot remove (unless you root it) and comes in the way if you install 3rd party app that does same action
3.  W:S has 802.11n which is a definite +
4. W:S has better camera
5. processing power is same on both
6. O1 comes with DivX support which is a huge + for movie watchers
7. O1 has much better battery life. W:S's battery is 1230mAh, which is really low considering how hungry SenseUI+android are.
8. price. O1 is around 3k less than W:S which makes it much much better buy.




aroraanant said:


> nobody @TDF has bought I guess that's not my problem.
> for 12k its a damm good phone,I am recommending what according to me is the best,I guess thats quite obvious and simple...
> And yes I am a HTC fanboy and I am proud to be one coz its worth it,HTC phones are very good and I think Apple can only compete with them



nice joke. now, let the 'neutral beings' do the discussion here. there is no place for fanboys. and you bought I:S? **pointsandlaughs**



ssb1551 said:


> Better Hardware???? hahaha.....seriously can't stop laughing!!
> Dude go to HTC Wildfire S - Full phone specifications & Motorola DEFY - Full phone specifications
> 
> and show me in which hardware field does Wildfire S trounce DEFY..not even in camera...Both have a 5MP..



he was talking about LG O1.


----------



## ssb1551 (Aug 3, 2011)

Oh!!oops!!..I thought he was talking about DEFY...my bad!!!


----------



## sach1000rt (Aug 3, 2011)

take a look at htc mozart also which is for 16.5k on flipkart.


----------



## desiibond (Aug 3, 2011)

oh yes. Mozart is another terrific phone. Mango update will make the phone much much better than most midrange droids. The only -ve is the dependancy on Zune client for everything.


----------



## Anorion (Aug 3, 2011)

looks like we are having the same discussion on all the threads...
-the screen size is not a big issue if you dont watch videos on your mobile phone, and smaller screens look better
-not everyone wants to install custom roms or hack their droids


----------



## aroraanant (Aug 3, 2011)

ssb1551 said:


> Better Hardware???? hahaha.....seriously can't stop laughing!!


I was comparing Wildfire S and O1(though it is already mentioned by *desibond*)


----------

